# Russian copy of Leica



## TheCoolerKing

I got this camera for 65 bucks (talked the guy down from 75).

It says Zopkuu on the top of it but I keep finding it listed under Zorki-1.

I recently tried to load film in it and it snapped the roll of film inside the camera and now the curtain is jammed.
:x

Does anyone know anything about this camera?  Is the lens decent? It has a 50mm retractable lens. Is it worth repairing?


----------



## compur

The letters you see on the camera are not in English.  They are Russian
Cyrillic letters and are not pronounced as they appear to an English
speaking person.  "Zorki" looks like "zopkuu" to us. 

You didn't say what lens it has on it but it is probably Russian and the usual 
lenses found on these cameras can be quite decent.

Is it worth repairing? It would probably cost more to repair than to replace
unless it is a simple problem.  A repair technician would have to look at it to 
determine that.

If the lens is OK you would only need another body and could sell this body 
for parts.

You may find some helpful info here:
http://jay.fedka.com/


----------



## TheCoolerKing

compur said:


> The letters you see on the camera are not in English.  They are Russian
> Cyrillic letters and are not pronounced as they appear to an English
> speaking person.  "Zorki" looks like "zopkuu" to us.
> 
> You didn't say what lens it has on it but it is probably Russian and the usual
> lenses found on these cameras can be quite decent.
> 
> Is it worth repairing? It would probably cost more to repair than to replace
> unless it is a simple problem.  A repair technician would have to look at it to
> determine that.
> 
> If the lens is OK you would only need another body and could sell this body
> for parts.
> 
> You may find some helpful info here:
> home


Oh wow thats an awesome website!

I might be able to repair it myself and save me some money.

Thanks!


----------



## diser

I wonder if Cyrillic will work here... 

&#1047;&#1086;&#1088;&#1082;&#1080;&#1081;.


----------



## Retro_10s

would love to see some photos from this bad boy!


----------

